# Portforwarding umgehen in Java?



## Hemdchen (30. Dez 2014)

Halo Leute,

ich grübel jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit über ein Problem aber anscheind bin ich im Moment nicht kreativ genug ^^
Ich habe folgende Situation. Ich habe ein Multiplayer-Online-Kartenspiel in Java geschrieben, getestet und funktioniert ganz wunderbar.
Das Proble ist aber, dass ich zur Verwaltung der einzelnen Clienten einen Server benutze, es gibt quasi einen Spieler der das Spiel einleitet und die anderen nehmen daran teil. Die Übermittlung der dafuer notwenigen IP-Adresse erfolgt dabei einfach extern über Skype oder ähnliches. Damit der Server die Anfragen bekommt hab ich (Da ich die Spiele meistens hoste) den Port auf dem Router per forwarding an meine lokale IP geknüpft. Auch das funktioniert wunderbar. Ist es möglich das Portforwarding am Router irgendwie zu umgehen? Da ich das Spiel einigen Leuten zur Verfügung gestellt habe die ihrerseits nicht wissen wie oder was sie am Router einstellen muessen und ich nicht überall helfen kann/möchte wäre es im Sinne der Nutzerfreundlichkeit angenehm das irgendwie zu umgehen. Einen physischen Server auf dem ich das Programm auslagern könnte habe ich nicht zur Verfügung.
Danke für eure Mühe 
Hemdchen


----------



## stg (30. Dez 2014)

_write_ a ****ing manual! 

Um auf deine Frage zu antworten: Nein, das geht nicht "einfach so". Es gibt zwar spezielle Tricks, sogenanntes "PunchThrough", aber damit willst du dich vermutlich nicht intensiver auseinandersetzen. Das ist alles andere, als ein leichtes Thema. Außerdem wird hierfür ebenfalls ein public "Moderator" gebraucht, den du ja laut eigener Aussage nicht zur Verfügung hast.


----------



## Hemdchen (31. Dez 2014)

Mhmm, ich schau mir das mal an. Vielleicht nützt es mir dennoch  Ich danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Tobse (31. Dez 2014)

Wie stg schon sagte, ist es wohl das einfachste, dem Spiele eine Anleitung beizulegen, welche erklärt, wie man ein Port-Forwarding einrichtet. Alternativ kannst du auch auf VPN Software wie Hamachi setzen.


----------



## Network (6. Jan 2015)

UDP Hole Punching wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Ansonsten wie bereits erwähnt Programme verwenden die einem das abnehmen.

Meine Empfehlung:
Tunngle
Tunngle - The Global LAN Gaming Network
Hamachi gehört endlich mal ins Grab wo es hingehört.


----------



## Hemdchen (15. Jan 2015)

Das UDP - Hole Punching hab ich mir bisher noch nicht angeschaut aber ich denke , dass ein VPN vielleicht die beste Alternative ist. Eventuell ist es mir sogar möglich dafuer ein Script aufzusetzen welches das VPN im Hintergrund ueber eines der genannten Tools aufbaut, das wäre sehr nützlich


----------

